# Weird .zip problems?



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2012)

[Context: This was about Homestuck's album, Vol. 8, and this is a conversation on the MSPA forum]



Seeker said:


> I just downloaded Vol. 8 while getting the new Genesis Frog album. I tried to extract the files from the .zip, but an error popped up saying that jZip does not support the archive format (even though it was obviously a .zip, unless it's referring to something else completely). How can I fix this and get my music?





Drillgorg said:


> jZip?  Try another zip program like winrar or 7zip, you're kind of taking your chances if you use anything else.





Seeker said:


> I tried 7zip, and it said it couldn't open it as an archive.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I tried winrar, too. I kinda worked- it also displayed an archive error, but was able to view the first thirteen files, from Calamity to Terraform.


Can anyone help me with this strange problem? It's never happened before so I don't know what to do :(

Pretty sure this is the right forum...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 24, 2012)

is the file valid?


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 24, 2012)

Try re-downloading it maybe?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, it turns out I just got a bad download.


----------

